# woodburning stove



## Norma Gerty (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi everyone does any one know of a company you could reccomend to fit a woodbrner in our Renault master van. would appreciate any ideas thanks


----------



## molly 2 (Oct 10, 2015)

I can only think of splitty 67  ,he was very happy with his  .he  did a great chillie on it.


----------



## wildman (Oct 10, 2015)

Try the "windy Smithy", in Somerset.

Our Woodburners - Hand Made in Devon | Windy Smithy


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

whereabouts are you ?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

i,m with roger on this one windysmith do some nice flashings . my mates have used them . mind most fit their own . but looking at the flashings windysmith is top class.


----------



## Teutone (Oct 10, 2015)

I know each to their own. But I am always puzzled why one would fit a unit with a open flame inside a motorhome. I am just about happy with the gas burning thingie. Also considering the amount of wood (=weight) you need to keep warm, I am much more happy with the gas bottle.
Not even speaking of the dust, smoke and the need to empty the ash tray.


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

vwalan said:


> i,m with roger on this one windysmith do some nice flashings . my mates have used them . mind most fit their own . but looking at the flashings windysmith is top class.


  i just put a windysmithy wendy stove in for a mate. what flashings do you mean, the silicone roof bit ?


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

yes . i thought it quite well done . and looks neat.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

i was always going to put a woodburner in mine but never did . they do create a dry heat. the dust is minmal. carrying wood can be awkward yes but also a bit coal or coke works good as well. many friends have them . 
i use a thermex catalytic heater off gas for how much i use it its ok. 
even very small wood burners work well. one mate had one hardly bigger than a shoe box . hardest part was cutting the wood small enough to go in but it was cosy. 
i find in winter down south spain etc just two gas lights gives a nice warming feel . no need for a fire .


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 10, 2015)

Teutone said:


> I know each to their own. But I am always puzzled why one would fit a unit with a open flame inside a motorhome. I am just about happy with the gas burning thingie. Also considering the amount of wood (=weight) you need to keep warm, I am much more happy with the gas bottle.
> Not even speaking of the dust, smoke and the need to empty the ash tray.



Same here, God knows what you would do if needing to get away in a hurry.
My 2 stoves at home are relatively clean when burning smokeless fuel but dirty when burning seasoned wood of any type, dust etc all over the hearth. 
Regarding the safety aspect, don't even want to go there !


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

Flue Flashings | Windy Smithy
dont know how long they will last but makes a very neat job of it. 
years ago touring caravans etc all had similar fires . cant see a problem . 
gas isnt without its problems .


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

i once drove from the algarve to Wales during a severe winter in an old bus with no heater,and we kept the woodburner going constantly for warmth and to keep the windscreen clear. so getting going in a hurry isn't a concern . had a few sparks coming out the flue,no different to a traction engine though. 
never heard of anyone having a fire because of a woodburner either. candles are worse


----------



## Steveyates02 (Oct 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> i once drove from the algarve to Wales during a severe winter in an old bus with no heater,and we kept the woodburner going constantly for warmth and to keep the windscreen clear. so getting going in a hurry isn't a concern . had a few sparks coming out the flue,no different to a traction engine though.
> never heard of anyone having a fire because of a woodburner either. candles are worse



Very true and i find candles don't give any heat


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

Steveyates02 said:


> Very true and i find candles don't give any heat


 only when you fall asleep with them and they burn down and set the van on fire !


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

you can get quite a bit of heat from a candle if you put a clay flower put over it . ideally rest the pot on some small stones or something so air can get into it . the pot radiates the heat. 
some do it over a cooker flame . but a candle works .
in fact if caught out in winter . burning a candle safely in a vehicle can be enough to save your life . far better than dying of cold .


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

you can still buy a clever little standby for lighting in Portugal,so probably in Spain too,that is a little metal tab on a piece of cork,and a load of small waxed wicks about 25mm long.
you part fill a glass with water,then top up with any oil you have,olive,veg ,chipfat,whatever.
then you put a wick through the centre hole in the metal,float it on the oil and light the wick. this will burn for hours,and you just keep topping up the oil
if it gets knocked over,hopefully the water puts out the flame ! we used these all the time before solar panels


----------



## Byronic (Oct 10, 2015)

In the old days that's what the rich Spanish would do! The poor ones used to cut a circle of brown paper and twist the centre into a little wick, and then float it in olive oil, ignite after a bit of capillary action.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 10, 2015)

there's a fellow over on UK Hippy called Julian the gypsy, makes and fits some great burners  he seems to be well known amongst the hippy types and boat dwellers. UK Hippy this is his website The Fireweaver - Home


----------



## n brown (Oct 10, 2015)

nice looking burners,and a bit of glass makes a big difference !


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 10, 2015)

n brown said:


> i once drove from the algarve to Wales during a severe winter in an old bus with no heater,and we kept the woodburner going constantly for warmth and to keep the windscreen clear. so getting going in a hurry isn't a concern . had a few sparks coming out the flue,no different to a traction engine though.
> never heard of anyone having a fire because of a woodburner either. candles are worse



ha ha to get a candle big enough to heat a van would require breaking into the vatican to steal one.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 10, 2015)

vwalan said:


> you can get quite a bit of heat from a candle if you put a clay flower put over it . ideally rest the pot on some small stones or something so air can get into it . the pot radiates the heat.
> some do it over a cooker flame . but a candle works .
> in fact if caught out in winter . burning a candle safely in a vehicle can be enough to save your life . far better than dying of cold .



sorry its a mith, you cant get any more heat out of a candle nomater what flower pot you put over it ,it just spreads the heat over a larger surface,wish you could as my house would look like bill & bens shed.


----------



## vwalan (Oct 10, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> sorry its a mith, you cant get any more heat out of a candle nomater what flower pot you put over it ,it just spreads the heat over a larger surface,wish you could as my house would look like bill & bens shed.



you dont get more out it just sort of keeps it longer. 
gas lights for me in my trailer work a treat.


----------



## Norma Gerty (Oct 12, 2015)

*thanks everyone for the help.*

thanks all the replys we do have a heating system but its not working .thought woodburner to combat the damp in winter


----------



## Camper Bob (Jul 23, 2016)

*Fire risk ?*

I know how to put out a wood fire , water.

but how does one extinguish a propane/butane fire ?  Or worse , Deisel or Petrol. 

In the Navy we were trained to fight fuel based fires in metal boxes (ships) and believe me it is not something you want to experience , .

I'd choose a wood burner any day of the week , and plan to fit one soon as possible, my van (Master 2003) has a Diesel Erbespacher unit which uses an electric fan ,in the winter this is hard on the battery,a wood burner uses no battery , is comforting,natural , and one can find fuel all over the place.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Jul 23, 2016)

this fellow is well known on another forum I use The Fireweaver - Home he know's his stuff apparently he not only fit's the stoves he makes them too


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Jul 23, 2016)

hi, a woodburner is great if you are plotted up for longer periods in a larger vehicle,but a renault master is maybe a tad to small for the fuel storage,raking out and disposing of the ashes etc,
also please dont park near any other vehicles or in areas where the smoke from badly burning fuel will seriously affect the ambience of a nice spot.
i have found insulation works very well,all the best.jan


----------



## Sky (Jul 23, 2016)

They're great if you're on your own.

I've had to move on several occasions because people have smoked me out with the damned things.

Gas is far better IMO. :ninja:


----------



## kevinp (Jul 23, 2016)

We have a Renault master with a wood burner in it




Never had a problem with putting the fire out you just need to close the vent, there is also no need to rake out the ash if you use seasoned wood there is very little waste, I probably rake out the stove twice a year and we use the stove a lot in winter. 


this is where ours came from  Champion Stove Company


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 23, 2016)

Not for me I couldn't be arsed with the mess and the constant buggering about with it. One minute the are doing nothing and the next the are like the "China Syndrome" on total meltdown. I will stick to gas, but each to their own.


----------



## witzend (Jul 23, 2016)

*Me Too*



Fazerloz said:


> Not for me I couldn't be arsed with the mess and the constant buggering about with it. One minute the are doing nothing and the next the are like the "China Syndrome" on total meltdown. I will stick to gas, but each to their own.



My thoughts also but when their burning dry wood they smell quite good. But I do worry about any sparks landing on my roof


----------



## Robmac (Jul 24, 2016)

witzend said:


> My thoughts also but when their burning dry wood they smell quite good. But I do worry about any sparks landing on my roof



I've used woodburners in tents before. You can fit a spark arrestor fitted to the chimney to prevent damage.


----------



## alcam (Jul 24, 2016)

n brown said:


> you can still buy a clever little standby for lighting in Portugal,so probably in Spain too,that is a little metal tab on a piece of cork,and a load of small waxed wicks about 25mm long.
> you part fill a glass with water,then top up with any oil you have,olive,veg ,chipfat,whatever.
> then you put a wick through the centre hole in the metal,float it on the oil and light the wick. this will burn for hours,and you just keep topping up the oil
> if it gets knocked over,hopefully the water puts out the flame ! we used these all the time before solar panels



How do you connect them to your LB ?


----------



## n brown (Jul 24, 2016)

Robmac said:


> I've used woodburners in tents before. You can fit a spark arrestor fitted to the chimney to prevent damage.


 i put up some massive Russian army surplus tents, they all had reinforced flue vents . also seen some big burners in little tents at Stonehenge !


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Jul 24, 2016)

alcam said:


> How do you connect them to your LB ?



You don't need to,  they are on a permanent float cycle


----------



## Robmac (Jul 24, 2016)

n brown said:


> i put up some massive Russian army surplus tents, they all had reinforced flue vents . also seen some big burners in little tents at Stonehenge !



A lot of glampers use them now in huge Bell Tents. I've used one in an old British Army Ridge Tent, it was designed for 8 people but there were just 2 of us and it was toasty. I've also been in a Tipi with an open fire before now!

Most people sew in the silicon type Stove Jacks these days.


----------



## n brown (Jul 24, 2016)

same here with the tepee , mind you it was full of naked hippies on a cold day, so fair enough !


----------



## Camper Bob (Aug 8, 2016)

kevinp said:


> We have a Renault master with a wood burner in it
> 
> View attachment 44111
> 
> ...



dumb question maybe , but how hot does it get ?  I'd like to put one where the passenger seat is in my Master van , would I need to insulate it from the dashboard etc ? Is it hot enough to melt/warp the plastic dashboard or door linings ?

I see yu have yours by the sliding door , any reason particularly ?

Thanks , looks great


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 8, 2016)

n brown said:


> same here with the tepee , mind you it was full of naked hippies on a cold day, so fair enough !



it wasnt a teepee  which was a sweat lodge plenty of geen smoke  floating around or was that the clour of the canvas


----------



## oldish hippy (Aug 8, 2016)

n brown said:


> same here with the tepee , mind you it was full of naked hippies on a cold day, so fair enough !



was ther any geen smoke  floating around or was that the clour of the canvas


----------

